# Our FPX Elite 33 Insert



## Bushfire (Dec 13, 2005)

Installed (by the dealer) late October into existing masonary fireplcae with full liner and doing a great job at keeping us warm.  Still learning things about the stove, so this year I'm still considering a learning experience so that I'm really ready for next year.  One thing I know I'll adjust is the length and size of my splits so that I can do a better job of "packing" the stove at the end of the evening.


----------



## DonCT (Dec 13, 2005)

Very nice How long of a burn time are you getting so far? I'm looking at the FPX 36 ZC fireplace. Where did you get your insert?


----------



## Bushfire (Dec 14, 2005)

I got the insert from Deans Stove and Spa in Southington, CT.  Where are you in CT?  I'm still in the learning phase with the insert, but so far I've has no trouble starting a new fire in the morning after loading up the night before (anywhere from 6-7 hours).  I can't imagine there is anyway to get the 12 hours they advertise.  However, I'm fairly sure I could iomprove on that next year when I cut and split my wood to better fit this particular stove - I always feel there's room for more wood, but don't have the right splits or pieces to adequetly fill the stove.  Heats well though.


----------



## Roospike (Dec 14, 2005)

Bushfire said:
			
		

> I got the insert from Deans Stove and Spa in Southington, CT.  Where are you in CT?  I'm still in the learning phase with the insert, but so far I've has no trouble starting a new fire in the morning after loading up the night before (anywhere from 6-7 hours).  I can't imagine there is anyway to get the 12 hours they advertise.  However, I'm fairly sure I could iomprove on that next year when I cut and split my wood to better fit this particular stove - I always feel there's room for more wood, but don't have the right splits or pieces to adequetly fill the stove.  Heats well though.


 Burning oak ?


----------



## DonCT (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm in Bristol. I went to Deans this past weekend and looked at the FPX36 Elite. They seemed to be be very knowledgable and very helpful. Especially considering my particular case.

How big of a place are you heating with the 33?


----------



## Bushfire (Dec 14, 2005)

Roospike,

I'm burning some Oak this year, but more maple and black birch (neighbour took some tress down last year and it was free, so what can I say).  However, another firend took down a nice red oak this past summer so that's already stacked and getting ready for next winter.  He also plans to take down another one this upcoming spring, so he's my best friend right now.  We also have an ash, cherry and a few smaller oaks I'd like to thin out sometime over the winter, so next year I should have a nice mixture of woods.


----------



## Bushfire (Dec 14, 2005)

DonCT said:
			
		

> I'm in Bristol. I went to Deans this past weekend and looked at the FPX36 Elite. They seemed to be be very knowledgable and very helpful. Especially considering my particular case.
> 
> How big of a place are you heating with the 33?



Don,

We're heating about 1600 square feet with the 33.  We have a morso3450 in the basement that we plan to use more once I've finished off the space (by the end of this weekend I hope if no other errands get in my way).

I found Deans to be great while we were in the store, but getting the install arranegd was a little bit of a hassle.  We had set up a date (on the day of purchase), but I could never get in touch with anybody as the date got nearer to confirm a time for the install.  The night before the install was suppossed to happen I was frantically calling to find out what time they were coming (they closed at 6pm and I needed to arrange my day to fit around their install time and all I got was an aswering machine or a busy signal).  I finaly got  a human at 5:45 the night before the install  - not enough lead in my opinion time for people who have two full-time working members in the household - which most people do these days.  I really gave it to them over the phone that I thought 4000 dollars would at least deserve some customer service.  The woman on the other end was sympathetic and did say that I wasn't the first to complain and she doubted I'd be the last.  However, I can say that they were very knowledgeable about the product and while we were in the store they even helped me out a little on my morso install which I did myself (yep, I had a permit and got it inspected).

I know that you have the whole winter to plan, so I'd take my time and get all your ducks lined up.  Good luck.


----------



## DonCT (Dec 14, 2005)

That's about the same size I'm looking to heat, but I don't have the space to put a second stove/fireplace. I could see the problem getting ahold of them. I'm sure they've been crazy busy. When I was there, they sales person kept getting pulled away to answer the phone. I think when I get ready to get the thing installed, I'm going to take a week's vacation, so I don't have to worry about it  What did your price include (insert/chimney/install)?


----------



## Bushfire (Dec 14, 2005)

Don,

The cost covered the unit, 3 storey liner (our chimney is about 4 feet over what was considered 2 storey), installation (650) and the surround and face (you get several choices on the face, and we went with the cheapest, which we also thought was the nicest).  The price on the surround depends upon how much larger your opening is than the width of the unit.  We had quite a wide opening so I think we had to pay a little more there.

Like I said, we're still learning how to get the best heat and burns out of it at this stage.  I may also look into some fans to get the heat upstairs a little better.  We're open plan on our main level, so that's no problem to heat with the unit.  One of our cats also loves this thing - she's in front of it 24/7, and even looks at us funny if we don't tend to it enough.


----------

